# Dejana Trucks



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

Just some of the upfits we recently built.


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

*Some More Hydraulics*

This is the fun stuff..


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice trucks!!!!


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Dorian!

I have tried to contact you guys a few times with poor results to fixing my problem. My Knapheide service body was up-fitted by you guys. Well anyone the truck is under a year old and have serious leaks in the bodies. Please pm me so we can resolve the situation. The guys out of cinnaminson dont seem to return my voice mails.


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

*leaks*

Call me tomorrow am and we'll get it handled. cell number is 267-278-5775.. need the last 8 of the vin on the truck.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

hey good to see yea on here. where are your locations in CNY?


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

*locations*

Kings Park NY, out on Long Island.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Dorian thank you for such prompt response. Will be calling you on tuesday.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Where's the pic of the F550 w/ knuckleboom crane that was in your Smithfield yard? I've never seen that big of a crane on an F550 before.


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

*big knuckle boom*

I haven't seen the truck. How long ago was it? I'll email the GM at that location to see if he has any pics. I don't make it up to that location. I live in PA. (Below Allentown PA)


----------



## Plower2be (Dec 25, 2008)

Those are sick trucks


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Those are some sweet trucks!


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> I haven't seen the truck. How long ago was it?


Probably over a year ago. If I remember right it was a Palfinger mounted at the rearmost point of the chassis. It looked to be at least as big as a Hiab 071.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Love the rugby uni-bodys. that white topkick/kodiak is huge though


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

Dejana Dorian just a ? for you i bought a truck from steven's ford on long island and Dejana and was upfited by when i picked it up i looked over the truck and told them that the way the ran the hydraulic line was a problem and they said it was the was they do it all the time with no problems what they did was run the lines between the cab and frame so every time the cab is moving the cab is cutting into the lines i lost two hoses so far and had a trailer fault on the truck then my drivers side turn signal stoped working so i went looking for a problem and found the wire coming from that light to the plug for the truck lights and about 10 inches before the plug on the wire for the body lights was crushed and melted how long is the warrenty on this my truck is a 06 and i an extened warrenty on it


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

Dejana Truck & Utility CO., INC. warrants all of its products for a period of one year from the date of purchase to the original purchaser. This warranty covers only equipment and bodies that are subjected to normal use and service for which they were intended.
Our obligation under this warranty is limited to either the repair or the exchange of components, provided that in our judgment the part or the workmanship is defective. Components of the Dejana products not manufactured by Dejana Truck & Utility Equipment CO, INC including paint are covered by these warranties of the respective manufacturers. Credits for these items will be issued only after receiving credit from those manufacturers.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

My father loves the dejana body on his dump truck......


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks for the reps... I see it's a fold down side too. Nice truck


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks for the reply i'm very happy with the truck and how its set up


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

great looking rigs you guys set up. im sure you have tons more pics.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dejana Dorian;765427 said:


> thanks for the reps... I see it's a fold down side too. Nice truck


np.....the fold down sides are such a plus. Loading salt and putting the snow blower in. We also like it for loading with our loader, you dont have to lift higher for heavy loads.

You guys do great work


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

personally i have seen alot of dejana bodies poorly wired and and connections that rot out quik just from doing many repairs on them


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

I like the body on my 05 f450. I've found that it has a very poor paint job. The bare metal was not prepared right and no primer was applied. Now big flakes of paint are falling off and theres rust underneath. Just one more thing to fix. Like most things you buy today there is no attention to detail.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

same thing here the paint is verry poor and bare area i always thaught it was rugby but a friend had one put on by wh rose what a difference


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

kitn1mcc;766115 said:


> personally i have seen alot of dejana bodies poorly wired and and connections that rot out quik just from doing many repairs on them


I've been in retail 18 years. 15 years running New Car Dealerships and having Dejana build my bodies for me. And 3 years with Dejana as a rep. So I was a customer of theirs before I came to work for them. 90% of the time, from what I know first hand, we get the build down perfect no problems. That's better then most other body companies I have used at the dealership. I've seen product from other body companies and have pictures of their poor builds. No one is ever 100% a their job. **** happens. What separates Dejana from every other body comapany is how the remaining 10% get handled after the sale to make them happy. But a small amount of customers are more unreasonable then most, in expectations of a *commercial* body. Bottom line is a lot more people like our product, our workmanship and customer satisfaction, then hate us.

*PL..* The bodies come primered to Dejana from Rugby. Feel free to stop by any facility and check for yourself. As far as rust, show me a 4 year old anything that is not clearcoated, that doesn't have rust coming up underneath the paint.


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

06HD BOSS;765905 said:


> great looking rigs you guys set up. im sure you have tons more pics.


A whole library full of them.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Ok I'm drooling over my keyboard. Nice looking trucks.


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

*just finished some more trucks*

ussmileyflag


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

that stainless steel truck would look better with a whelen super strobe or a L31 led beacon


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

wow that V sticks out far on that GMC dump.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

kitn1mcc;766357 said:


> that stainless steel truck would look better with a whelen super strobe or a L31 led beacon


Most likely its what the customer wanted.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

^^^ looks to be a municipality or town truck. They don't have fancy lights around here. All they need is flashing. The service trucks and PennDot on the other hand, some are lit up like xmas trees.


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

kitn1mcc;766357 said:


> that stainless steel truck would look better with a whelen super strobe or a L31 led beacon


It's an aluminum body from Eby, and it is for a municipality. Nothing fancy. Budget cutbacks.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

highlander316;766365 said:


> wow that V sticks out far on that GMC dump.


just wait till he lifts the blade and see how low the mount gets to the ground! it looks like less than 6" clearance when the blades down.


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv (Dec 3, 2007)

that LCF is sweeeet i want it


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Dorian - I have a truck that was not built by you but it is a knaphide flatbed with a dumping hoist. Its on a 93 1 ton chevy. Is there any wasy that you can buy the hoist mechanism seperate? The ram works fine, the motor runs fine, everything works but the joints were not gresed like they should have been on the pivot points, and it seized up and broke some welds. Any insight or help is appreciated.


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

06HD BOSS;766489 said:


> just wait till he lifts the blade and see how low the mount gets to the ground! it looks like less than 6" clearance when the blades down.


I agree that it's a lot of plow for the front of a GM. We didn't recomend it. It does have timbren, but they only help so much. Customer is always right..! This is a good example of someone who nows it all and will not listen to the professionals.


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

stroker79;766547 said:


> Dorian - I have a truck that was not built by you but it is a knaphide flatbed with a dumping hoist. Its on a 93 1 ton chevy. Is there any wasy that you can buy the hoist mechanism seperate? The ram works fine, the motor runs fine, everything works but the joints were not gresed like they should have been on the pivot points, and it seized up and broke some welds. Any insight or help is appreciated.


Who's hoist is on it? Knapheide?


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

Dejana Dorian;766590 said:


> I agree that it's a lot of plow for the front of a GM. We didn't recomend it. It does have timbren, but they only help so much. Customer is always right..! This is a good example of someone who nows it all and will not listen to the professionals.


western V's don't normally stick out that far do they? That seems to far to me.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

my town here goes all out on lights....you should see these trucks, I see liberties on a few F-550s they have all are covered in LED lightheads...

nice trucks, make the LCF with a 9' western, paint it dark green and I'll take it haha


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

highlander316;766593 said:


> western V's don't normally stick out that far do they? That seems to far to me.


Only one way to hook up a V blade. No extra parts sent in the box. The angle of the picture could make it more decieving too ..


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

EGLC;766596 said:


> my town here goes all out on lights....you should see these trucks, I see liberties on a few F-550s they have all are covered in LED lightheads...
> 
> nice trucks, make the LCF with a 9' western, paint it dark green and I'll take it haha


Some times you think it's a NASCAR support vehicle plowing roads.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Dejana Dorian;766592 said:


> Who's hoist is on it? Knapheide?


Yeah the Knapheide one. Its WAS all yellow, now its all rust.


----------



## Stumpman (Nov 25, 2008)

Good looking trucks.


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

stroker79;766757 said:


> Yeah the Knapheide one. Its WAS all yellow, now its all rust.


We use the Rugby hoists under our Knapheides. We would have to look at your hoist and go from there. Any competent shop could repair it, or slide a new hoist under it. $3000 to $4000 depending on hoist capacity and single or double acting.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

highlander316;766593 said:


> western V's don't normally stick out that far do they? That seems to far to me.


I think it looks further than it is because of the plow being in the scoop position. If there were a pic of it in the straight position, I'm sure it would look "normal".


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Dejana Dorian;766823 said:


> We use the Rugby hoists under our Knapheides. We would have to look at your hoist and go from there. Any competent shop could repair it, or slide a new hoist under it. $3000 to $4000 depending on hoist capacity and single or double acting.


So the hoists can only be purchased complete? If so, I had a feeling about that. I will take it locally and have it checked out. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

*Just posting the interesting/custom builds.*

Here is an owner/operator truck. 8' Knapheide KSS service body. 2-tone, flip top lids, electric locks using the factory remote, rope lighted compartments, 3000 watt inverter, work lights and outlets in rear bumper, Linex'd cargo area and both horizontal compartment doors, junction box mounted on bulkhead for customers transfer tank, rear rack with LED arrow stick.. Diesel, lariat pkg, 20" wheels and navigation. $64,000 truck Plow still to be installed


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

that pic with the rear door open is that the inverter? looks like a battery also?


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes. It powers the inverter. It recharges when you drive the truck.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

wow insane amount of money and accessories in a work truck haha. What does he plan on using it for?


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

Owner of a large excavation and paving company. Rear (leather bench) getting ripped out for storage of saw's and other larger tools. Has an 06 just like it and giving it to his foreman.


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

did the truck not have the backup sensors? if it did what did u guys do to get around it?


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

It did have the BU sensors. Customer didn't care to reuse.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

There is a couple of things i would of added one would be those pole flood lights like they have on the resuce trucks for night work, a strobe ,led light bar besides the arrow with hidaways. and probably a dvd/tv to get weather and news .


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

Lights and strobes similar to the ones this cab and box ??


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

cat320;772004 said:


> There is a couple of things i would of added one would be those pole flood lights like they have on the resuce trucks for night work, a strobe ,led light bar besides the arrow with hidaways. and probably a dvd/tv to get weather and news .


That would have taken it to a $1,000,000 truck LOL


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

yes just like that truck.  those lights must be hard to hook up the flood lights they must draw alot of juice .


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Been away a few weeks. But my truck is a Dejana product. So far so good.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Dejana Dorian;772009 said:


> Lights and strobes similar to the ones this cab and box ??


haha thats what our TOWN trucks look like, much less the emergency trucks lol. i cant believe how much LED lighting they're having put on the town trucks these past few years!


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

any more pics of your finished trucks???


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

Most of the stuff coming out of the shop is the standard Dump, Stake Body or Utility body that you see all over the place. The pictures that I post are the one off builds or custom build. Something really unique to showcase our talented technicians in the shop. I can sell and take the orders, but it's the guys in the shop that make it happen. I like to show off their talent and skill. I do have a big bid I won for a county in PA where I live, for 6 GM 4x4 4500's with full hydroulics running Stainless Steel dumps, plow and spreaders. I will post them when they are finished. I do have a library of some of the First Responder Vehicles I could post. They have nothing to do with plowing. But it does show our high level of skill and attention to detail and spec. ( All those NYPD ES1 vehicles you see on TV shows like CSI NY(decomissioned units) and in the live NY news broadcasts sitting in the backround, we build them.

Here is a NYC Bomb Squad vehicle we did. Very labor intensive.


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

Some more pics. The robot sits in the back of the above truck for the bomb squad. the next 2 are the NYPD ES1 truck before decals. Complete with internal gun lockers, Hurst tool mounts for extractions, Ballistic shield holders, Scuba tack holders, etc. The last one (the big black GM truck) is an Emergency Responder vehicle for Southampton NY.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

why would they need such nice trucks ? its like we got money to burn? let them sweat theyre asses off like everyone else lol my office isnt heated. we got along fine with old walters no heat drafty etc now we need gps atleast 5oo# of alum, every light you make , and the most expensive cab and chassis to start . no wonder my taxes are so high.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;773316 said:


> why would they need such nice trucks ? its like we got money to burn? let them sweat theyre asses off like everyone else lol my office isnt heated. we got along fine with old walters no heat drafty etc now we need gps atleast 5oo# of alum, every light you make , and the most expensive cab and chassis to start . no wonder my taxes are so high.


they sure are purrrty tho payup


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;773316 said:


> why would they need such nice trucks ? its like we got money to burn? let them sweat theyre asses off like everyone else lol my office isnt heated. we got along fine with old walters no heat drafty etc now we need gps atleast 5oo# of alum, every light you make , and the most expensive cab and chassis to start . no wonder my taxes are so high.


Most Fire Dept. apparatus's get replaced every 10-15 years. Some go 20 years. I've walked in to some Municipal departments and see 12 year old equipment in use, that is cleaner and better maintaned then their own personnal trucks. So when they are buy something, it's replacing something pretty old and unsafe. And if it's a new piece not replacing something, it'll be there for a while. Either way, they are not trading them in every 3-4 years like you and me. Besides these trucks get so expenisive, like everything else in this world, because of new technology. If a volunteer fireman is going out on a fire call to a residence, or a police oficer putting his life on the line to rescue a hostage, I want him to have the best possible tools available to make sure he comes home back to his family. Next time you see a fireman, policeman, or any other official person, (not the elected people), shake their hand and thank them for the job they do. 
(que the GOD BLESS AMERICA music).


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Dejana Dorian;773515 said:


> Most Fire Dept. apparatus's get replaced every 10-15 years. Some go 20 years. I've walked in to some Municipal departments and see 12 year old equipment in use, that is cleaner and better maintaned then their own personnal trucks. So when they are buy something, it's replacing something pretty old and unsafe. And if it's a new piece not replacing something, it'll be there for a while. Either way, they are not trading them in every 3-4 years like you and me. Besides these trucks get so expenisive, like everything else in this world, because of new technology. If a volunteer fireman is going out on a fire call to a residence, or a police oficer putting his life on the line to rescue a hostage, I want him to have the best possible tools available to make sure he comes home back to his family. Next time you see a fireman, policeman, or any other official person, (not the elected people), shake their hand and thank them for the job they do.
> (que the GOD BLESS AMERICA music).


You guys do great work, i see your trucks everywhere i go! Every commercial truck in this area has your signature mudflaps hanging off the back. My next truck will be upfited by your company. im sick of drooling over your rigs, its time i own one.....as soon as i come up with the $$ keep up the good work and keep the pics coming!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you guys did a truck thats here in town VERY similar to the blac gmc 5500? Its a 2008/9 3500 diesel extra cab dark blue very similar body, maybe you know of it? private contractor, not ems/fire


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

EGLC;773531 said:


> I'm pretty sure you guys did a truck thats here in town VERY similar to the blac gmc 5500? Its a 2008/9 3500 diesel extra cab dark blue very similar body, maybe you know of it? private contractor, not ems/fire


We do so many trucks, it could be one of ours. Dejana mudflaps are the only way to tell..


----------



## Dejana Dorian (Nov 26, 2008)

mulcahy mowing;773523 said:


> You guys do great work, i see your trucks everywhere i go! Every commercial truck in this area has your signature mudflaps hanging off the back. My next truck will be upfited by your company. im sick of drooling over your rigs, its time i own one.....as soon as i come up with the $$ keep up the good work and keep the pics coming!


Thanks for the great comments. Our sales reps that cover that territory, have been with us for a long time and have a great reputation and relationship with all the Commercial Truck dealers up there.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Great looking work! The only thing I could suggest to do better is post some pictures of your work on some Dodge diesels! HAHA


----------

